# Mahogany bleeding over surface when moisture is introduced



## woodengaragedoorguy (Nov 26, 2012)

I need assistance with Mahogany Bleeding through or shall I say bleeding in general. I have a wooden garage door that has a Douglas fir frame which is great, but my Mahogany trim boards and applied trim keep bleeding red when normal wood movement occurs. This happens on the mitered ends of the applied trim and also on the garage door section breaks. Perhaps I should have sealed everything before assembly. I have 1 coat of prime which has a tannin blocking agent and 2 coats of paint on this to protect the wood. Besides caulking the opened up miters to allow the wood to be covered from the outside elements is there anything to put on these areas to prevent the bleeding? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Ask the guy in your avatar pic. He looks like he knows a lot about bleeding  LOL Seriously, no clue here. I have never had mahogany bleed out. I have had wenge bleed over into a padauk inlay after sanding. Now I use a card scraper. Sorry I couldn't be more help other than being a smart a**. Nice rack by the way. On the deer.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Depending on how much you have to deal with ,if you can remove the trim I would do two coats of titebond III on the ends making sure you rub the glue into the end grain really well and let the first coat dry before adding the second coat. I'm a little confused as to why your using mahogany as paint grade material in the first place. If this was mahogany that you had put an oil finish on I would guess you were getting push back(finish seeping from the pores of the wood).


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

I agree with Jim if you can get some glue in the joint it should seal it, also some shellac will seal about anything, couple good coats of seal coat , will do wonders.

Shellac is not weather proof so you will need to paint over it or finish over it


----------

